# The terrible twosome



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

This pair are quite happy to run around in the garden even when its raining.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic pictures of the handsome duo


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> Fantastic pictures of the handsome duo


Thank you Louise.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they look more and more handsome every time I see them Chris!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> they look more and more handsome every time I see them Chris!


Thank you Cazzer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm hoping to see at least one in the fur before too long


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm hoping to see at least one in the fur before too long


Im sure he will be more than happy for you to give him a cuddle Lynn.....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd better do some weight lifting exercises to make sure I can pick him up   
Oh and I'm under instruction from my youngest son to try and catnap him


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Totally gorgeous! Such beautiful big pusses!


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, they're really striking!

Cx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwww they are both such stunners!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

They are both stunning big cats Chris! Can I ask what combs/brushes etc you use to maintain their lovely coats and tail? I'm going to be preparing for the arrival of our red & white MC in a few weeks and it'll be the first non-shorthaired cat I'll have owned, so any tips greatly appreciated. Our breeder recommended using fullers earth on his coat if he starts looking a bit greasy. Thanks.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

monkeymummy32 said:


> They are both stunning big cats Chris! Can I ask what combs/brushes etc you use to maintain their lovely coats and tail? I'm going to be preparing for the arrival of our red & white MC in a few weeks and it'll be the first non-shorthaired cat I'll have owned, so any tips greatly appreciated. Our breeder recommended using fullers earth on his coat if he starts looking a bit greasy. Thanks.


Hiya, Firstly Maine Coons can be notorious for having greasy coats so the first thing i would suggest is get your kitten used to being bathed, you really dont have to spend pounds and pounds on pet shampoo and conditioners just use good old green fairy liquid make sure it is all rinsed out and dry them properly. We have a selection of brushes we use so what i recommend is a soft bristle brush, a brush with rotating bristles and a steel comb, Once you have bathed and totally dried your cat sprinkle some baby talc into a smalll area at a time and brush it through their coats, When we do behind their ears we put the talc onto our fingers and rub it in that area so as not to get any in their eyes. MC's can also suffer with stud tail so if you see an appearance of this buy some Groomers Goop and use that on the affected area. I must say finally personally ive never heared of anyone using Fullers Earth on a cats coat before. i hope this info is of some help to you , best wishes...........Chris


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

raggs said:


> Hiya, Firstly Maine Coons can be notorious for having greasy coats so the first thing i would suggest is get your kitten used to being bathed, you really dont have to spend pounds and pounds on pet shampoo and conditioners just use good old green fairy liquid make sure it is all rinsed out and dry them properly. We have a selection of brushes we use so what i recommend is a soft bristle brush, a brush with rotating bristles and a steel comb, Once you have bathed and totally dried your cat sprinkle some baby talc into a smalll area at a time and brush it through their coats, When we do behind their ears we put the talc onto our fingers and rub it in that area so as not to get any in their eyes. MC's can also suffer with stud tail so if you see an appearance of this buy some Groomers Goop and use that on the affected area. I must say finally personally ive never heared of anyone using Fullers Earth on a cats coat before. i hope this info is of some help to you , best wishes...........Chris


Thanks very much Chris, much appreciated.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Great pictures, they are both really beautiful.

Monkeymummy32, i hope you will put lots of pictures up when you get your new kitten, _


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Hiya, Firstly Maine Coons can be notorious for having greasy coats so the first thing i would suggest is get your kitten used to being bathed, you really dont have to spend pounds and pounds on pet shampoo and conditioners just use good old green fairy liquid make sure it is all rinsed out and dry them properly. We have a selection of brushes we use so what i recommend is a soft bristle brush, a brush with rotating bristles and a steel comb, Once you have bathed and totally dried your cat sprinkle some baby talc into a smalll area at a time and brush it through their coats, When we do behind their ears we put the talc onto our fingers and rub it in that area so as not to get any in their eyes. MC's can also suffer with stud tail so if you see an appearance of this buy some Groomers Goop and use that on the affected area. I must say finally personally ive never heared of anyone using Fullers Earth on a cats coat before. i hope this info is of some help to you , best wishes...........Chris


fullers earth was recommended for when i had the late raffles as a youngster as he had stud tail.

by the way that taffy is 'almosgt' catching ozzy up, they so compliment each other, beautiful


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you Jenny.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

The boys are looking as handsome as ever Chris, how about some pics of your gorgeous Ragdolls too :thumbup: 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Very handsome boys :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vivien said:


> The boys are looking as handsome as ever Chris, how about some pics of your gorgeous Ragdolls too :thumbup:
> 
> Viv xx


hear hear would be interesting to see the raggie boys with the mc boys


----------

